# صلاة / كارثة / تحويل إيمان



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

أنا إنسان مسيحي , ولكني فقدت إيماني نتيجة عدم استجابة الله لصلاتي المتكررة والمستمرة من أجل حل مشاكلي الكثيرة .. ولكن الله لم يستجب لذلك ألغيت الله من تفكيري .. وبدأت أحاول حل مشاكلي بنفسي وبمجهودي .. وللأسف لم أستطع أبدا بعد محاولات عديدة بل بالعكس زادت مشاكلي .. فلذلك قررت أن أرجع إلى الله وأصلي لعله يستجيب لي ويرحمني .. ولكن تفاجأت بأن كلما أصلي إلى الله ليحل لي مشكلة ما .. تأتي لي كارثة أخرى في نفس اليوم ( استجابة عكسية من الله , وكأنني أصلي للشيطان !! ) .. وهكذا الآن كلما أصلي إلى الله تأتي لي كارثة غير متوقعة في نفس اليوم ( صدقا صدقا أقول ذلك ) ( بالإضافة إلى تعقيد المشكلة التي أصلي لأجلها لأنها لم تُحل ) ... أفليس من الطبيعي إذاً أن أترك إيماني المسيحي وأتحول لإيمان آخر أم ماذا ؟ ؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*أخى الحبيب سؤالك واسع ومطاط لأنى مش هعرف إنت طلبت من ربنا إيه والنتيجة العكسيى كانت إيه لكن عموما من واقع خبرتى الشخصية لقيت أنه فى كثير من الأحيان مابيبقاش فيه إستجابة لأنه 
THERE ARE THING WE MUST DO
علينا شئ لازم نقوم بيه مثلا ماينفعش أقول يارب نجحنى وأنا شخصيا مش بأخذ بأسباب النجاح.
ماينفعش إنى أشتغل فى شغلانه إمكانياتى مستحيل تؤهلنى ليها وأقول يارب نجحنى فيها فهمتنى؟
علشان يقوم لعازر كان طلب المسيح إنهم يرفعوا الحجر فهل إنت حبيبى رفعت الحجر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظر ردك لتوضيح أكتر؟
ممكن تراسلنى بالخاص إذا كاان ذكر الموضوع هون هيحرجك.
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يوليو 2012)

الصديق العزيز/
ليس هكذا تكون الامور الرب احن  واكرم على المؤمنين به اكثر من حنان الام بمولدها ولكن جهلنا وقلة ايماننا تجعنا نستعجل جدا والصلاة تكون من القلب وليس من اللسان صلى بقلبك وكن صادق مع الرب سوف تجد الرب قريب منك جدا ابعد الشيطان عنك واذهب الى الكنيسة واقراء الكتاب المقدس وسوف تحل جميع مشاكلك


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

> *فهل إنت حبيبى رفعت الحجر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


رفعت الحجر و رميته بعيدا أيضا 



> *منتظر ردك لتوضيح أكتر؟*


إن كنت تقصد سرد مشاكلي فعذرا أخي الغالي لأنني لا أستطيع أن أسردها لأنها عديدة جدا و متشابكة مع بعضها البعض , وبالفعل مللت من سردها وشكواها سواء لله أم للقديسين ( كشفاعة ) أم لأشخاص على النت ..


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

> ليس هكذا تكون الامور


ولكن كانت بالفعل 



> الرب احن  واكرم على المؤمنين به اكثر من حنان الام بمولدها ولكن جهلنا وقلة ايماننا تجعنا نستعجل جدا


إنني أطلب منه منذ أكثر من سنة و 8 أشهر !!! ولكن كل يوم تزداد مشاكلي وتتعقد أكثر .. ألعل الله لم يسمعني إلى الآن ؟؟!!!



> والصلاة تكون من القلب وليس من اللسان صلى بقلبك وكن صادق مع الرب سوف تجد الرب قريب منك جدا


أنا لا أصلي بلساني أبدا .. ولا يوجد أي مرة في حياتي صليتها بلساني .. دائما صلاتي لله تكون من قلبي وبكل تواضع وتضرع له 



> اذهب الى الكنيسة واقراء الكتاب المقدس وسوف تحل جميع مشاكلك


ذهبت إلى الكنيسة مرات عديدة وحضرت قداسات كثيرة , وتناولت مرات عديدة .. وصليت صلوات شخصية من أجلي في الكنيسة .. وللعلم : انا قرأت الأنجيل ( العهد الجديد ) بالكامل , و حفظت ثلاثة ارباعه عن ظهر قلب ..كما أنني أحيانا أستمع للمزامير ..

والنتيجة أمام عينيك ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبى انا حاسس بيك عارف ليه لأن مشكلتك عشتها بالكامل لدرجة إنى اعتقدت ان حياتى اتدمرت وانه لاخلاص لكن فجأة لقيت لازم ارفض الوحل ده وأقاوم بكل قوه
أنسى ماهو وراء وأمتد إلى ماهو قدام
قررت إنى لا اترك نفسى سجين فى الماضى بل أعمل جاهدا على تغغير الحاضر والمستقبل ناظرا إلى نفسى إنى لاشئ  ناظرا فقط الى الله صاحب كل قوة الله الذى يعمل فى الضعفاء الله الذى يسند صغار النفوس .
أحسست بعد هذا القرار والحياة به أننى وجدت يد الله تساندنى ..كثيرا ماحاول ابليس ان يخترق فكرى ويأخذنى ليصعد بى على جبل الماضى يرينى سقطاتى يرينى كم كانت الناس تنظر إلى فى سقوطى.
لكننى قررت أن أوصد أبواب فكرى أمام هذه الهجمات الشرسة فكما قال البابا إنك لن تستطيع أن تجعل الطيور لاتحوم حول رأسك إنما تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تحط فوقها.
أعترف أنى لازلت فى مرحلة نقاهة أعترف أن كل نجاحاتى هى معونة إلهية فمن أنا حتى أحقق أى نجاح بدونه.
أرجو أن لا أكون أطلت عليك لكن صدقنى لن تصدق كم الجحيم الذى عشته ولكنها لحظة فارقه هى لحظة طلبه واعلان ترك كل الأمر فى يديه يهتم باليوم والغد وكل شئ.

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

أنت لم تؤمن على الإطلاق أصلاً.. فانت تفترض أن الإيمان بالمسيح يجعل مشاكلك يتم حلها ولا تزيد .. أنت لم تؤمن، انت استخدمت الإله في حل مشاكلك، ولم تعرف ان الإله لا يتم استخدامه لـــ


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أنت لم تؤمن على الإطلاق أصلاً.. فانت تفترض أن الإيمان بالمسيح يجعل مشاكلك يتم حلها ولا تزيد .. أنت لم تؤمن، انت استخدمت الإله في حل مشاكلك، ولم تعرف ان الإله لا يتم استخدامه لـــ


إن كان ذلك فلماذا قال المسيح : " تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال , وأنا أريحكم "؟؟
أتمنى إجابة مقنعة


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *حبيبى انا حاسس بيك عارف ليه لأن مشكلتك عشتها بالكامل لدرجة إنى اعتقدت ان حياتى اتدمرت وانه لاخلاص لكن فجأة لقيت لازم ارفض الوحل ده وأقاوم بكل قوه
> أنسى ماهو وراء وأمتد إلى ماهو قدام
> قررت إنى لا اترك نفسى سجين فى الماضى بل أعمل جاهدا على تغغير الحاضر والمستقبل ناظرا إلى نفسى إنى لاشئ  ناظرا فقط الى الله صاحب كل قوة الله الذى يعمل فى الضعفاء الله الذى يسند صغار النفوس .
> أحسست بعد هذا القرار والحياة به أننى وجدت يد الله تساندنى ..كثيرا ماحاول ابليس ان يخترق فكرى ويأخذنى ليصعد بى على جبل الماضى يرينى سقطاتى يرينى كم كانت الناس تنظر إلى فى سقوطى.
> ...


أشكرك أخي على توضيحك لكني بالفعل حاولت ان أفعل مثلك أكثر من مرة. . ربما نجحت في أول يوم أو يومين ولكني بعدها لا أشعر أبدا بوجود الله وكأنني أتوهم ذلك , فأعود و أسقط


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*ليه تركت إبليس يشكك بعمل ربنا اللى اشتغل معاك يوم او يومين ؟
ماتديش مدخل لإبليس ثق فى عمل ربنا؟
*


----------



## أَمَة (4 يوليو 2012)

*ينقل الى المرشد الروحي*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

> إن كان ذلك فلماذا قال المسيح : " تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال , وأنا أريحكم "؟؟
> أتمنى إجابة مقنعة


وما نوع الراحة؟ هل هى الراحة من المشاكل والمتاعب؟!! أفلم يقتل تلاميذ المسيح؟ أفلم يضطهدوا؟ أفلم يقتل الملايين من أتباع المسيح؟


ولكن كانوا فرحين، كانوا يعرفون أن ليس في العالم متعة، كانت متعتهم الوحيدة هو المسيح نفسه، وليس المشاكل التي يستعينون به عندها..


المسيح يمكنه ان يحل كل مشاكلك، لكن ليس بهذا الفهم الذي فيك، فانت تفترض ان طالما لا توجد مشاكل فهناك المسيح، وطالما يوجد مشاكل فليس هناك المسيح، وهذا خطأ مبدأي، ولو ازال الرب المشاكل التي لديك الآن وانت في هذا الفكر، سيثبت هذا الفكر المغلوط لديك، وبالتالي لا تحيا أصلا مع المسيح بل مع "مشاكلك وحلولك"...


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

طيب يا أخوة .. بماذا تنصحوني افعل في هذه الفترة ؟؟ بعد أن دب فيني روح اليأس و الإحباط والفشل .. يا ريت لو تكون نصائح عملية مش كلام نظري فقط 
وشكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

> طيب يا أخوة .. بماذا تنصحوني افعل في هذه الفترة ؟؟ بعد  أن دب فيني روح اليأس و الإحباط والفشل .. يا ريت لو تكون نصائح عملية مش  كلام نظري فقط


أولا: إفصل بين أن ربنا ليه علاقة بالمشاكل ومشاكلك.
ثانيا: إفصل بين أن الحياة مع المسيح تساوي راحة على الأرض.
ثالثا: فكر بعقل وبحكمة وماترميش فكرك دا على المسيح انه يحلهولك، فكر انت لوحدك وهو يساعدك.


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أولا: إفصل بين أن ربنا ليه علاقة بالمشاكل ومشاكلك.
> ثانيا: إفصل بين أن الحياة مع المسيح تساوي راحة على الأرض.
> ثالثا: فكر بعقل وبحكمة وماترميش فكرك دا على المسيح انه يحلهولك، فكر انت لوحدك وهو يساعدك.


يعني ما استفدت شي .. وإذا كان كذلك .. فما هو الدافع الذي يرجعني للإيمان ؟؟ لا عودة له بهذه الخطوات


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*ليه اليأس ده
صلى واطلب ربنا وفى نفس الوقت فكر ايه مشاكلك وحاول تشتغل على حلها
يابنى ياحبيبى
أنصحك اذا ماكنت تعرف روح اعترف
اذا كانت مشاكلك نفسية حاول تزور طبيب نفسى النفس بتمرض مثل الجسد تماما.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

> يعني ما استفدت شي .. وإذا كان كذلك .. فما هو الدافع الذي يرجعني للإيمان ؟؟ لا عودة له بهذه الخطوات


عزيزي، انا لم اعطيك اي كلام لتعود للإيمان، انت لم تؤمن أصلاً لكي تعود، انت طلبت نصائح عملية، وانا اعطيتها لك، ولم اقل لك اي شيء غير عملي، اعتمد على نفسك والمسيح سيعطيك ما تنول لو كان في صالحك


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2012)

هل انت العضو اندرتيكر ؟


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ليه اليأس ده
> صلى واطلب ربنا وفى نفس الوقت فكر ايه مشاكلك وحاول تشتغل على حلها
> يابنى ياحبيبى
> أنصحك اذا ماكنت تعرف روح اعترف
> ...


أشكرك جدا لكلامك المواسي 
وأنا بالفعل أشعر بأن مشاكلي هي في الغالب نفسية , ومحتاج لأن احدث مختص نفسي بهذا الأمر .. لكني لا أعرف أي مختص .. ولا أستطيع الذهاب لطبيب نفسي


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

> عزيزي، انا لم  اعطيك اي كلام لتعود للإيمان، انت لم تؤمن أصلاً لكي تعود، انت طلبت نصائح  عملية، وانا اعطيتها لك، ولم اقل لك اي شيء غير عملي، اعتمد على نفسك  والمسيح سيعطيك ما تنول لو كان في صالحك


الإيمان هو الإيقان بأمور لا ترى والثقة المطلقة بحدوثها و تحقيقها أو تواجدها , وأنا لست بطفل رضيع لذلك أستطيع أن أميز فيما إن كنت مؤمنا أم لا ..
أما بالنسبة للأمور العملية للنصائح التي قدمتها لي فهي تعاكس تماما ما أطلبه لأنها تزيد من قوة التيار المنجرف ضدي
وشكرا جزيلا لتعبك ومحاولتك


----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هل انت العضو اندرتيكر ؟


إنك تستطيعين معرفة الإجابة بمفردك أختي العزيزة


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

> الإيمان هو الإيقان بأمور لا ترى والثقة المطلقة بحدوثها و تحقيقها أو  تواجدها , وأنا لست بطفل رضيع لذلك أستطيع أن أميز فيما إن كنت مؤمنا أم لا  ..


لم تكن مؤمناً، والأمر لا علاقة له بأنك طفل او رجل كبير، الأمر أنك عندما تكون مؤمنا ستعرف انك لم تكن مؤمناً قبلا..



> أما بالنسبة للأمور العملية للنصائح التي قدمتها لي فهي تعاكس تماما ما أطلبه لأنها تزيد من قوة التيار المنجرف ضدي


كيف تعاكس وانت الذي بعدت عن المسيح لأنه لم يسمع لصلاتك حسب قولك؟


----------



## botros_22 (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## be believer (4 يوليو 2012)

> لم تكن مؤمناً، والأمر لا علاقة له بأنك طفل او رجل كبير، الأمر أنك عندما تكون مؤمنا ستعرف انك لم تكن مؤمناً قبلا..


إن شاء الله



> كيف تعاكس وانت الذي بعدت عن المسيح لأنه لم يسمع لصلاتك حسب قولك؟


تعاكس لأن المشاكل تعيق حياتي كليا كليا بالكامل , وكأنني في دمار


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

> تعاكس لأن المشاكل تعيق حياتي كليا كليا بالكامل , وكأنني في دمار


شارك مشاكلك معنا لنتناقش بها، فربما لا تعرف كيف تحلها انت لكن يوجد من يعرفون حلها، قد تكون مشكلة سببها سبب نفسي، قد تكون لا تعرف من اين تحل المشكلة ولكن يوجد من يعلم من اين، شارك مشكلتك مع الاب الكاهن الخاص بك (أب اعترافك)..


----------



## be believer (5 يوليو 2012)

> شارك مشكلتك مع الاب الكاهن الخاص بك (أب اعترافك)


بالفعل لا يوجد أي أب اعتراف لي , ولكني ذات مرة عندما كبرت خطاياي قررت بأن أذهب للكاهن لكي أعترف , فاعترفت مرة واحدة وتجرأت _ بعد تردد كثير _ أن أصارح الكاهن بمشكلتي بكل تفصيلة صغيرة وكبيرة ( وهو كان أول شخص أعرفه شخصيا أصارحه بالمشكلة حيث وثقت به بشدة كونه كاهن ) ولكنه للأسف لم يعطني الاهتمام الكافي , وكان يحاول توسيتي فقط وقدم لي عدة نصائح بسيطة بديهية لا تفيد شيء .. أي قد خيب أملي فيه .. فلذلك لن أكرر الأمر


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يوليو 2012)

> ولكنه للأسف لم يعطني الاهتمام الكافي , وكان يحاول توسيتي فقط وقدم لي  عدة نصائح بسيطة بديهية لا تفيد شيء .. أي قد خيب أملي فيه .. فلذلك لن  أكرر الأمر


وما علاقة الكاهن إذن؟ انت شخص جديد عليه وربما هو مشغول في هذا الوقت، او ربما هو غير مؤهل علميا لحل مشكلتك، فترفض الطريق لأجل حجر فيه؟!
كما تشاء، انا قدمت اليك نصائح عملية..


----------



## be believer (5 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وما علاقة الكاهن إذن؟ انت شخص جديد عليه وربما هو مشغول في هذا الوقت، او ربما هو غير مؤهل علميا لحل مشكلتك، فترفض الطريق لأجل حجر فيه؟!
> كما تشاء، انا قدمت اليك نصائح عملية..


وأنا لم أقل إلا شكرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

*تم اعلامك كثيرا بطريقة الخلاص من خطاياك ..... لكنك لا تسمع ما يقال لك .... أتعرف ماذا قال الرب يسوع لطريح بركة بيت حسدا ..... سأله: أتريد أن تبرأ ....... والرب يعيد عليك هذا السؤال .... فأن كنت تريد أن تبرأ عليك بالذهاب للطبيب ..... وتناول العلاج ... فالرب ليس بساحر يفعل ما يناقض تعاليمه ووصاياه لأجل عمل أعجازى ليس فى مصلحتك  *


----------



## be believer (5 يوليو 2012)

سأسأل سؤال واحد فقط وينتهي الموضوع :
أليس الله قادر أن يفعل معجزة ويشفيني ويريحني ويحل كل مشاكلي بطرفة عين دون هذا العناء كله ؟
الإجابة بنعم أو لا
وإن كان نعم .. فلماذا لا يفعل ذلك ؟

فقط أتمنى الإجابة على هذا السؤال


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> سأسأل سؤال واحد فقط وينتهي الموضوع :
> أليس الله قادر أن يفعل معجزة ويشفيني ويريحني ويحل كل مشاكلي بطرفة عين دون هذا العناء كله ؟
> الإجابة بنعم أو لا
> وإن كان نعم .. فلماذا لا يفعل ذلك ؟
> ...



*أنت لست بحاجة لمعجزة ..... سامحنى .... أنت لا تريد أن تبرأ ..... *


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يوليو 2012)

> وإن كان نعم .. فلماذا لا يفعل ذلك ؟


ويستطيع أيضاً أن يميتك وتذهب في الخطية إلى العذاب الأبدي!
الرب لا يفعل شيء غصب عنك، المسيح كان دائما يسأل من يجده يحتاج للشفاء أولا، أتريد أن تبرأ؟، مع علمه، فهو يسأل، الدور عليك وليس عليه، هو جاهز، لكنك لست جاهزاً..


----------



## be believer (5 يوليو 2012)

> الرب  لا يفعل شيء غصب عنك، المسيح كان دائما يسأل من يجده يحتاج للشفاء أولا،  أتريد أن تبرأ؟، مع علمه، فهو يسأل، الدور عليك وليس عليه، هو جاهز، لكنك  لست جاهزاً..


ومن قال غصبا عني , أو لست جاهزا ؟؟؟
أنا أصلي له و أدعوه ليلا نهارا .. إن كنت هكذا لست جاهز , فكيف أكون جاهزا إذا ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يوليو 2012)

> ومن قال غصبا عني , أو لست جاهزا ؟؟؟


نعم غصب عنك، لانك تنظر إليه ليس كما هو، بل كما تريده انت، انت تريده ان يكون عصا سحرية لحل مشاكلك، في حين انك لا تعرف ان العامل الاول هو انت وليس هو ..



> أنا أصلي له و أدعوه ليلا نهارا .. إن كنت هكذا لست جاهز , فكيف أكون جاهزا إذا ؟؟


الصلاة هى البداية والنهاية، لكن بين البداية والنهاية يوجد فكر، يوجد حلول، يوجد جدية، يوجد صبر، يوجد تحمل، لكن لا يوجد يأس..


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يوليو 2012)

*انت عارف ليه انت حاسس بالاحساس دا 

علشان انت قاعد فى اوضتك تصلى ومنتظر الرد قبل متخرج منها 

مش بكدب انك عندك مشاكل واكيد بتتطلب من ربنا وبقلب ونفسه يساعدك يحللك مشاكلك 

بس اللى انت بتعمله غلط انت  بتحاول تهرب من الواقع انك فشلت فى امر ما بتلجا لربنا ترمى عليه اللوم والمسؤلية 

يتحل لى مشكلتى ياما هسيبك

ربنا مبيتهددش  

مع انك لو فكرت بالعقل هتلاقى انك انت اصلا بتفكيرك وعدم خبرتك سبب المشكلة مش هو

نعيش طول عمرنا بعاد عنه ولما نفشل نروحله ونقوله اهو ادينا وقعنا حلها بقة علشان ارجعلك

وكانك بتقايض ربنا حل المشكلة ارجع متحلهاش مش عايز اعرفك تانى 

هل دا ايمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل دا يصلح ان تسميها علاقة حية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا علاقة مصالح؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا حبيبى دور من اين سقط وابدا واطلب منه يعينك 

لو ربنا بيحل المشاكل بالصلاة بس كنا قعدنا طول النهار نصلى وهنبقى مية مية منغير تعب

انت عندك مشكلة فى ادارتك لامور حياتك ممكن تكون لعدم خبرة فى مجال عملك محتاج خبرة حد تانى محتاج تتدرس اكتر 

مش عيب تعترف بفشلك وتبدأ تانى لكن العيب انك ترمى فشلك على ربنا 

لا توجد مشكلة بلا حل ............ المشكلة انك تبحث عن الحل فى غرفة الصلاة............ ولا تريد ان تخرج للواقع تواجه مشاكلك بنفسك وتحاول انك تجد لها حلا واقعيا والله وقتها هيبدا معاك الحل بانه يفتح ابواب ليك توريك طرق للحل ............ لكن لا تنتظر ان الله يقول لك صلى فقط لى وانا سانزل اعمل بدلا منك ........... اشترك معه فى حل مشاكلك وضع رجاءك فيه قبل كل شئ وكن واثق ان لديه حلول لكل شئ طالما انت مستعد ان تعمل 

ولو فشلت فى حلها الجا لذوى الخبرة يساعدوك 

انت مش محتاج اكتر من انك ترتب عقلك وحياتك من جديد وتبدا تواجه الواقع بدل متبىق منغلق على نفسك

اما عن فكرة عقاب ربنا الىل انت بتقول عليها

طالما انت مساعدتنيش انا هسيبك واروح ادور على حد تانى

احب اقولك ان الاله اللى يساعد الناس المؤمنين بيه بس هو اله ناقص 

الاله بيشرق شمسه على الكل 

المسلم ربنا بيحله مشاكله الا انه لم يطلب من المسيح مباشرة حتى لو ميعرفوش ربنا برضة هيساعده وهيساعد الكل بوذى ملحد وثنى لان الكل تحت طائلة ضابط الكل

حاول تفكر عقليا شوية واخرج من وحدتك وكلم الناس وشاركهم همومك ودور على حل واقعى   


*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2012)

*اخى الغالى--*

*المشكله إنك بتصلى لحل مشكله ما---- و مش بتصلى علشان تعرف ربنا اكثر و تقرب ليه اكثر و تحبه ...*
*انت تطلب علاقه منفعه --- *
*و لو حتى رض عليك و حل لك المشكله!... يعنى فى النهايه كانت المصلحه هتتقدى و كنت هتلاقى نفسك بردو بعدت عن الرب و بطلت صلاه و الفرحه الوقتيه الى حصلت لك من حل المشكله بسرعه البرق هتختفى و تصبح فاتره و سوف.. تجد نفسك بعيد عن الرب..*
*و فى اقرب مشكله اخره هتفتكره تانى و لو مرضش عليك و محلش المشكله هتقول بردو انا مش مسدق وجوده و لا حطلب منه لإنه مش بيسمع.... و هتنسا كل الى عمله معاك قبل كدا فى حياتك--*
*ذى ما انت ناسى دلوقتى كل شىء عمله معاك فى حياتك....*
*-انت لك عقل و تفكر غيرك معاق ذهنيه.*
*- انت لك عين ترا نور الشمس و الناس و الطبيعه و غيرك ضرير لا يرا شىء و لا حتى يعلم شكل الدنيا و الإنسان.*
*- انت تسمع و تقدر ان تسمع ترانيم او اغانى حتى تخفف عليك ضغط او حتى تستمتع بنغماتها... غيرك لا يسمع شىء و عايش فى سكون قاتل.*
*انت .*
*-انت لك يد تكتب بها و تتواصل و تعمل بها-- غيرك معندوش يدين و يحتاج للمعونه.*
*- انت تتنفس بدون ان تشعر إن نفسك الخارج و الداخل هذا غيرك يتعزب و هو يأخذه ليعيش..*
*- انت لك رجلين تجرى و تمشى و ممكن تقفظ و تروح فى المكان الى انت عايزو- غيرك محروم من النعمه دى...*
*انت و انت و انت و انت...*
*انظر على ما اعطاه ربك لك-- و لم يعطيه لغيرك...*
*إن كانت مشكلتك ماديه- او صحيه- او شكل خارجى.... إعلم إن يوجد من هو اسواء منك...*
*و عندما تطلب من الرب شىء إطلب منه ان يكون معك فى مشكلتك و ان يقويك عليها و يجعلك تتقبلها بفرح...*
*إطلب تغيير نفسك و تقبلك للامور و نظرتك ليها-- و لا تطلب تغيير الامور و حل المشاكل...*

*الرب معك و يساعدك اخى الغالى على ربى.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> ومن قال غصبا عني , أو لست جاهزا ؟؟؟
> أنا أصلي له و أدعوه ليلا نهارا .. إن كنت هكذا لست جاهز , فكيف أكون جاهزا إذا ؟؟



اولا انا عارفه انك اندر تيكر
سؤالي كان استنكاري ليك 
وبفكرك بيه باسلوبك اللي بداته في المنتدي معانا
لعلي وعسي ...........

ما علينا ...
عارف ليه بتحس ان ربنا لا يستجيب لصلواتك ؟
لانك بتطلب وعاوزه يحل مشاكلك باسلوبك وبفكرك انت وبطريقتك
مقيده بطلبتك 

ليست كل صلاة مقبولة، لأنه ليست كل صلاة، صلاة.

فالصلاه المقبوله
هي الصلاه النابعه من القلب الصادق
والتي تخاطب الله بخشوع وفي داله وحب وتتمتع بالحديث مع اولا
تطلب منه ان يرشد قلبك لطريقه فكما قال لنا 
" اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره "
صلي بايمان وثقه بان الله يستطيع فعل كل شئ
واذا طلبت منه فلا تتعجل نوال طلبك في الحال
" فلكل شئ تحت السماء وقت "
فالله يستجيب ويحقق كل ما هو صالح لك ولغيرك
ردد مع داود النبي 
قائلا :
 " أنتظر الرب. ليتشدد ويتشجع قلبك، وانتظر الرب " (مز 27: 13). 
 *" من الأعماق صرخت إليك يا رب. يا رب استمع صوتى " (مز 130: 1). **
" من عمق  قلبى طلبتك " (مز 199). *


صلي من عمق قلبك وفكرك وبايمان ثابت في قوة عمل الله
وثق كل الثقه انه في الوقت المناسب سيحقق طلبك
كحسب ارادته مشيئته ومهو للصالح

وربنا يدبرلك الامور


----------



## be believer (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لكل من قدم إجابته وساعدني , وتقييماتي لكم تعبر عن امتناني وشكري .. 
بارككم الله


----------



## Strident (6 يوليو 2012)

فيه تفاصيل كتيرة انا اغفلتها....بس فيه جانب مهم، احنا كأقباط، اخدنا افكار غلط م المسلمين...

زي القدرية وان العالم كله كخة ويا رب يولع وييجي الملكوت عشان نرتاح و و و ...


بننسى تماماً ان ربنا سايب لنا حرية الإرادة...وان ﻻزم نتحمل نتيجة اختياراتنا....اطلب ارشاده....لكن ماتطلبش منه يخليك بروطة....نايم فاتح بقك وخﻻص....لانه مش عايز كده....

كمان عليك مسئوليات في العالم ده....فمثﻻً الناس اللي مش ﻻقية تاكل في العالم، عليك مسئولية تساعد في في تأكيلهم....مش تنام، وتقول محدش بيبات من غير عشا، ويعطي فراخ الغربان طعامها...وتنام انت على جنب


----------



## be believer (7 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> فيه تفاصيل كتيرة انا اغفلتها....بس فيه جانب مهم، احنا كأقباط، اخدنا افكار غلط م المسلمين...
> 
> زي القدرية وان العالم كله كخة ويا رب يولع وييجي الملكوت عشان نرتاح و و و ...
> 
> ...


دا شي طبيعي وبديهي أخي الغالي


----------



## aymonded (7 يوليو 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب يسوع
لقد قرأت من أول مشاركة لآخرها ووجدت كثيرين ابتعدوا كثيراً عن حل المشكلة الأساسية وقليلين اقتربوا منها، لأن معظم المتكلمين لم يعلموا ما هي المشكلة الحقيقية التي في حياتك يا أخي الحبيب، وبكوننا لا نعلم لذلك افترض البعض أنك مرة بعيد ومرة غير مؤمن ومرة لا تعمل بعقلك ومرة متكاسل... الخ، وسلسلة طويله من الاعتقادات والتي اعتبر فيها خطأ لأنها كلها افتراضات وتخمينات، ولكنها بعيدة عن شخصيتك أو ربما فيها القليل جداً من أساس المشكلة التي لا يعرفها أحد...

ولكن لا يُحضرني سوى كلمة الرب يسوع بشخصه وبنفسه [ لكن اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم ] (متى 6: 33)، وطلب ملكوت الله ليس لكي تُحل المشاكل، لأن قد لا تُحل المشاكل بطريقة نعرفها أو نطلبها، بل قد تتحول لمجد في المسيح يسوع، ولكنها ستظهر كرؤية داخليه بالإيمان، لأن الإيمان ليس قفزة في الظلام، إنما هو إشراق النعمة في القلب بعمل روح الله داخلياً، وحينما يصرخ الإنسان بأنين داخلي لله الحي مع توجع أنه يحتاجه كشخص حي يلقي نفسه في أحضانه ليشعر بمحبته ويبكي على صدره الحلو، سيجده فاتحاً له حضنه ليُغذيه بغذاء حي فوقاني يُشبعه ويطمئن قلبه ويُريحه، حتى أن كل الهموم تسقط من تلقاء ذاتها حتى لو لم تُحل المشكلة أمام عينيه، أو تزول آلامها، ولكنه سينال قوة من الأعالي ترفعه فوق الألم والضيق (وأي خطية مهما ما كانت، هذا ان كان يوجد خطية ما يُعاني منها الإنسان معناة شديدة) فيصبر كما صبر القديسين على المحن والمشقات، فلو طلبنا الله إله حي وحضور مُحيي برغبة من يريد أن يرتبط به كشخص حي، بكل تأكيد يخرجه للنور، ويُشفيه من أوجاعه الداخليه ويطهره ويقدسه فعلاً ...

وطبعاً قد تكون المشكلة أساساً فيها جزء نفسي كبير يحتاج لعلاج، مع أن الرب نفسه يقدر أن يشفي النفس والجسد معاً، ولكن أطلب الرب ولا تيأس لأنه مكتوب: [ لأنه تعلق بي، أُنجيه، أرفعه، لأنه عرف إسمي ] (مزمور 91: 14)، وكما هو مكتوب أيضاً: [ أنتظر الرب ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب ] (مزمور 27: 14)، [ أنتظر الرب واصبر له ولا تغر من الذي ينجح في طريقه من الرجل المجري مكايد ] (مزمور 37: 7)، [ انتظر الرب واحفظ طريقه فيرفعك لترث الأرض، إلى انقراض الأشرار تنظر ] (مزمور 37: 34)، [ لا تقل إني أُجازي شراً، انتظر الرب فيُخلصك ] (أمثال 20: 22)...

أنتظر الرب في الصلاة ولا تتعجل وثق أنه ينجيك، لأنه وحده يعرف أحوالك أكثر من اي إنسان في الوجود حتى لو كان كاهن وله عمق وتأصل في الحياة مع الله، فللرب الخلاص وهو قريب، أقرب منك لنفسك، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع ووداعته آمين.
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2012)

فى كل الأديان 
الكل يصلى
والكل ينتظر عمل الرب أنه يشتغل معاه
لكن ,,,,, ..... الصلاه بايمان ومن القلب وبتوسل ودموع

أن أنتظر الرب .... ولم يحقق مطالبنا ممكن هذا يكون لصالحنا ولا نعرف
نحن لا نجرب الرب الهنا ... أن اعطانا فنحن معه وأن لم يعطينا نتركه
المسيح عمل كتير جدا علشانا كتير كتير كتير
تهون مطالب الدنيا كلها أمام لحظه حب منى لألهى وشكرى له على الفداء


----------

